
Anyone else notice the Microsoft touchscreen program CNN is using? - aerovistae
One of the CNN reporters is working with a large touchscreen display running what strikes me as a really well-designed piece of software.<p>He&#x27;s been moving seamlessly between states, counties, simulations, counts, past and present results, all with just 1-3 touches. The number of options the software has displayed, all with very intuitive UX, has really impressed me.
======
mgliwka
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perceptive_Pixel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perceptive_Pixel)

[http://edition.cnn.com/2008/TECH/11/04/magic.wall/](http://edition.cnn.com/2008/TECH/11/04/magic.wall/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=6&v=KiPMzz_rkIg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=6&v=KiPMzz_rkIg)

